# VIR (to come) vs. VER (to see)



## mexitalian

Olá, gente. Sou o Miguel, aprendendo português brasileiro, e se queriam saber, sou um novo usuário neste fórum. Há muito tempo, por pouco um ano inteiro, aprendo a língua. Então, estou quase seguro que bem conheço as conjugações individuais destes dois verbos difíceis da língua  Porém, ainda queria verificar que sejam corretas.

As conjugações são listadas nesta ordem: infinitivo, tradução, particípio, gerúndio, presente, pretérito imperfeito, pretérito [perfeito], futuro imperfeito, condicional imperfeito, presente do subjuntivo, imperfeito do subjuntivo, futuro do subjuntivo, infinitivo pessoal, e [o antigo] pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto—

VIR to come. vindo, vindo
venho, vens, vem, vimos, vendes, vêm
vinha, vinhas, vinha, vínhamos, vínheis, vinham
vim, vieste, veio, viemos, viestes, vieram
virei, virás, virá, viremos, vireis, virão
viria, virias, viria, viríamos, viríeis, viriam
venha, venhas, venha, venhamos, venhais, venham
viesse, viesses, viesse, viéssemos, viésseis, viessem
vier, vieres, vier, viermos, vierdes, vierem
vir, vires, vir, virmos, virdes, virem
viera, vieras, viera, viéramos, viéreis, vieram

VER to see. visto, vendo
vejo, vês, vê, vemos, vedes, veem/vêem
via, vias, via, víamos, víeis, viam
vi, viste, viu, vimos, vistes, viram
verei, verás, verá, veremos, vereis, verão
veria, verias, veria, veríamos, veríeis
veja, vejas, veja, vejamos, vejais, vejam
visse, visses, visse, víssemos, vísseis, vissem
vir, vires, vir, virmos, virdes, virem
ver, veres, ver, vermos, verdes, verem
vira, viras, vira, víramos, víreis, viram


----------



## englishmania

http://www.conjuga-me.net/


----------



## mexitalian

Então, apanhei aquelas conjugações sem erro?  Nesse caso, acho que o trabalho de antigamente valeu a pena que foi!


----------



## anaczz

mexitalian said:


> VIR to come. vindo, vindo
> venho, vens, vem, vimos, vindes, vêm


 
Olá, Miguel, bem-vindo!


----------



## J. Bailica

anaczz said:


> Olá, Miguel, bem-vindo!


 
E bem visto!



(o pormenor do 'vindes' )


----------



## Istriano

_Vindes _soa um pouco como _thou art._
A gente estuda na escola mas ninguém usa, e a maioria nem sabe usar.
As formas do tu já são problemáticas, e do nós também (nós pomos ou ponhamos  )..._Vós _nem se fala.


----------



## mexitalian

Istriano said:


> _Vindes _soa um pouco como _thou art._
> A gente estuda na escola mas ninguém usa, e a maioria nem sabe usar.
> As formas do tu já são problemáticas, e do nós também (nós pomos ou ponhamos  )..._Vós _nem se fala.


Cara, não precisa me dizer isso / falar isso pra mim  Eu bem conheço o que soa Brasil e o que não soa, o que apenas se fala nas ruas e o que apenas se vê nos livros; porém, sugestões são sempre bem-vindas então  Eu bem sei que "tu" só se fala em Belém/subúrbios [corretamente, com a própria conjugação] e no Rio [incorretamente, com a conjugação do "você"]; que "nós" ainda se fala, mas todo mundo gosta falar "a gente" em seu lugar hoje; e que "vós" apenas se vê na literatura, a igreja, e em certas regiões de Portugal 

Vocês talvez perguntem, "Porque esse cara se importa com outros pronomes além dos precisos?" Bom, eu adoro o português de todo coração, e queria aprendê-la de cabo a rabo, logo se tiver de aprender ainda o não-preciso, tudo bem  Obrigadão pelos abracinhos, gente!


----------



## englishmania

Não percebi bem o que este tópico pretende...Não era apenas para confirmar a correcção das formas verbais? 
Quanto ao uso, em Portugal, diz-se frequentemente "vocês" em vez de "vós" e conjuga-se como a 3.ª pessoa do plural. ex.: Vocês foram à festa?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Istriano said:


> _Vindes _soa um pouco como _thou art._



>English, how do your EurPt ears respond to a biblical passage such as this? It's from 1828.

Genesis 42:19: *Se vos vindes aqui com espirito de paz*, fique hum de vossos irmãos amarrado na prisão, e vós ide-vos, e levai o trigo, que tendes comprado para vossas casas.
King James Bible (1611): *If ye be true men*, let one of your brethren be bound in the house of your prison: go ye, carry corn for the famine of your houses:

YE~ From Old English ġē, the nominative case of the second-person plural personal pronoun.


----------



## mexitalian

englishmania said:


> Não percebi bem o que este tópico pretende...Não era apenas para confirmar a correcção das formas verbais?
> Quanto ao uso, em Portugal, diz-se frequentemente "vocês" em vez de "vós" e conjuga-se como a 3.ª pessoa do plural. ex.: Vocês foram à festa?


Bom, ao começo, sim, foi isso o assunto original deste tópico, mas este thread também pode ser uma threadzinha de introdução para mim, não é?


----------



## englishmania

Mas se começamos a falar sobre outras coisas, a Vanda ataca.


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

mexitalian said:


> tou aprendendo português brasileiro



E fala tambem o Napoletano,hehe, logo poderias ter algumas surpresas...


----------



## englishmania

GamblingCamel said:


> >English, how do your EurPt ears respond to a biblical passage such as this? It's from 1828.
> 
> Genesis 42:19: *Se vos vindes aqui com espirito de paz*



Well, the sentence sounds biblical. You know we usually say "vocês" informally. However, it's likely that you still here "quereis", "vindes" nowadays, most from older people but not only.


----------



## mexitalian

Gente, muito obrigado pelas suas clarificações 



englishmania said:


> Mas se começamos a falar sobre outras coisas, a Vanda ataca.


Tá bom, vou deixar de falar "sobre outras coisas" assim, pois já me conheceram e souberam um pouco sobre quem sou, então. 



Eroi Del Mare said:


> E fala tambem o Napoletano,hehe, logo poderias ter algumas surpresas...


Falo, eu falo napoletano também  Agora deitei o vício de sempre pensar em napoletano quando estou falando português, mas às vezes ainda me encontro com a cabeça no cu  

_Scì, ji parle napuletane abruzzése pure  Mô me sienghe levate gle vizije de sempe penzà 'nnapuletane quande stiengh'â parlà portoghése, ma a ccierte vote ancóra me ncóntre ngabe-ngure _



englishmania said:


> Well, the sentence sounds biblical. You know we usually say "vocês" informally. However, it's likely that you still here "quereis", "vindes" nowadays, most from older people but not only.


Sabe, não sou contra o uso dos outros pronomes da língua. Por isso, gosto mais dos pronomes "tu" e "vós" do que os outros, e por isso até ponho tempo a aprender as suas conjugações.


----------



## englishmania

Nós cá usamos muito o tu, isso é verdade.


----------



## Fericire

mexitalian said:


> Cara, não precisa me dizer isso / falar isso pra mim  Eu bem conheço o que soa Brasil e o que não soa, o que apenas se fala nas ruas e o que apenas se vê nos livros; porém, sugestões são sempre bem-vindas então  Eu bem sei que "tu" só se fala em Belém/subúrbios [corretamente, com a própria conjugação] e no Rio [incorretamente, com a conjugação do "você"]; que "nós" ainda se fala, mas todo mundo gosta falar "a gente" em seu lugar hoje; e que "vós" apenas se vê na literatura, a igreja, e em certas regiões de Portugal
> 
> Vocês talvez perguntem, "Porque esse cara se importa com outros pronomes além dos precisos?" Bom, eu adoro o português de todo coração, e queria aprendê-la de cabo a rabo, logo se tiver de aprender ainda o não-preciso, tudo bem  Obrigadão pelos abracinhos, gente!



E não esqueça do Rio Grande do Sul, a terra do "tu"! 
Se alguém fala "você" por aqui, sabemos direto que é estrangeiro ou alguém vindo doutro estado.


----------



## Brutao

continuando com o "tu"... começa a aparecer tb em certas regiões do Estado de São Paulo, mais precisamente no litoral... na cidade de Santos eh muito comum o uso do "tu" com a conjugação errada.
é um erro deliberado haha


----------



## Istriano

Fericire said:


> Se alguém fala "você" por aqui, sabemos direto que é estrangeiro ou alguém vindo doutro estado.


Ou é da Serra Gaucha.


----------

